# Verhalten Shubunki



## charlyn (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich habe in diesem Jahr meinen Teich vergrößert und auch neue Fische eingesetzt. Zum ersten Mal auch __ Shubunkin. Alle Fische haben sich wochenlang sehr gut vertragen und es sah auch aus als ob sich alle sehr, sehr wohl fühlen. Seit 1 Woche sind aber praktisch alle größeren Shubunkin (4) fast verschwunden. Sie stehen unter den großen Seerosenwurzeln und kommen eigentlich nie vor. Zwei haben gestern abend plötzlich wieder an der Teichoberfläche "getobt" (un dich hatte gehofft Laichzeit?????). Was kanne s sein? Einen habe ich seit 1 Woche nicht gesehen.


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Scharlyn!
Bei dem Verhalten der Fische sollte man eine __ Fischreiher-Attacke in betracht ziehen.
Gegenmaßnahmen wären, z.B. eine Fahne anbringen, CD's oder DVD's an Schnur oder Sehne befestigen, sind schöne Windspiele, oder einfach alles was wackelt anbringen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## charlyn (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ron, als erstes Danke für die Antwort. Ich befürchte schon swas (__ Fischreiher). Eigentlich haben wir auf dem Teich 3 Spiegelpyramiden die die __ Reiher abhalten sollten. Wir haben auch noch nie einen Reiher da gesehen und aktuell sind in der Regel 2 Erwachsene regelmäßig in der Nähe des Teiches (Bauarbeiten) und Urlaub. Ich hatte so gehofft das es noch eine andere Erklärung gibt - perfekterweise das sie laichen. Da hat mir aber schon jemand erklärt, das die dann eher wie verrückt im Teich "rumspringen". Es fehlt ausgerechnet mein Lieblingsfisch (obwohl ich das nicht sagen soll um die anderen nicht zu diskriminieren...). Leid tun würde es mir um jeden einzelnen, aber bei ihm trifft es mich noch stärker. Mit den CD werde ich noch ins Auge ziehen. Am Teich stehen Weiden etc. da passt es gut hin.


----------



## Kamilah (8. Mai 2014)

Meine größte Sorge: Reiherbesuch 
Da bin ich auch noch am überlegen, wie ich dem Kollegen den Spaß verderben kann, wenn erstmal alles fertig ist.
Bin ja noch in der Bauphase, da kann man solche Überlegungen ja noch prima mit einbauen


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2014)

He Charlyn!
Nimm bloss diese funkelnden Pyramiden raus, die locken an!
Alles was auf dem Wasser schwimmt und funkelt; macht __ Fischreiher erstmal aufmerksam auf Deinem Teich. NEHME DIE DINGER SOFORT RAUS !!!! SCHNELLSTEN'S!!!
Aus reine Neugier hatte ich auch schon mal so'n Ding, aber das ging ja so was von in die Hose.Die __ Reiher sehen aus der Ferne ein glitzern, für den Reiher sieht es wie ein kranker Fisch aus der auf der Seite schwimmt, also leichte Beute für unseren Gesellen. Dann kommt er näher und erkennt das lebende Potential, und bedient sich.

Hi Kamilah!
Hier im Forum gibt es zum Thema Fischreiher-Abwehr 60 oder 70 Seiten a 7 oder 8 Beiträge pro Seite.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Meckes64 (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Charlyn, ich habe seit letzter Woche auch Besuch vom __ Fischreiher. Bei mir kommt der Genosse wenn's hell wird. Ab früh um 5! Liege seit dem jeden Tag auf der Lauer um ihn zu verscheuchen. Von meinen Fischies nix mehr zu sehen... Alle versteckt und bis jetzt einen toten gefunden...
Hab jetzt nen Bewegungsmelder am Baum fest gemacht, mal sehen ob 's was bringt


----------



## Kamilah (9. Mai 2014)

Meckes64 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nen Bewegungsmelder am Baum fest gemacht, mal sehen ob 's was bringt



Und der Bewegungsmelder macht dann was? Was passiert, wenn das Ding angeht? Geht dann Licht an? Wenn der __ Reiher im Morgengrauen kommt, bzw. wenn es schon einigermaßen hell ist, dann wird dem doch ein bißchen Licht nicht verscheuchen?

Ich hab hier ja noch meine vierbeiniges Reiherabwehrkommando. Für den Rüden gehören die Fische quasi zum Rudel - und der findet es gaaaar nicht komisch, wenn da irgendwer an seine "Kumpels" geht 

Ansonsten werde ich vermutlich mit Nylonäden was bastlen, fällt am wenigsten auf 

btt:

Meine Racker sind im Moment auch nur bei Sonnenschein zu sehen und meistens auch nur gegen Abend. So lange es Nachts noch so runterkühlt wundert es mich nicht wirklich, dass die kaum zu sehen sind.
Im Grunde sind die nur zu sehen, wenn es etwas zu futtern gibt, den Rest der Zeit liegen sie entweder unter einer im Wasser liegenden Wurzel, bzw. die liegen regungslos zwischen den Pflanzen, so dass man sie kaum sieht.
Mal abwarten was passiert, wenn es endlich auch nachts wärmer bleibt.


Was mir beim Thema Wassertemperatur noch einfällt:
Wann hast du die Fische eingesetzt? Wie groß war der Temperaturunterschied des Wassers?

Gehe ich falsch in der Annahme, dass die Temperaturunterschiede eigentlich noch etwas zu groß sind, um Fische direkt aus dem Laden in den Teich zu entlassen (wobei ich das eh für "gefährlich" halte, sind die Neuen alle gesund?). 
Wir haben unsere vor drei Wochen rausgebracht, weil sie fürs Aquarium einfach zu groß wurden, aber wir haben das Teichwasser erwärmt, damit der Unterschied zur Aquatemperatur nicht mehr als 1°C beträgt. Die Fische haben den Umzug super überstanden.


----------



## Meckes64 (9. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht hast Du Recht, und der Reihe freut sich, das er nicht im dunkeln fressen muss.  Bei Licht findet er das Besteck leichter... 

Bis der Reihe da war, war die Truppe quietsch vergnügt und eigentlich nur oben. Gut, es ist wieder etwas kälter geworden,  aber im Teich sind die Temperaturunterschiede nich so groß. Schwanken zwischen 14 und 16 Grad...


----------



## charlyn (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo, aloom LAden aus im Teich gelandet sondern ausnahmslos alle aus anderen Teichen. 1 x über Fischversand (aber tierfreundlich und auch ausschließlich aus Teich) , der Rets von Freunden. Un ddie schwammen ja schon Wochen wirklich glücklich scheinend (weiss ich natürlich nicht, ich bin kein Fisch..) im Teich rum. Aber ich hatte gestern einen Anruf von meinem Sohn (bin gerade kurz im Urlaub) - der fehlende Fisch wurde gesichtet. Also vielleicht laichen die wirklich...Happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzzi (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir gestern 2 Shubukins gekauft. Beide Ca. 8-10cm. Währen der eine sofort los zog um den neuen Lebensraum zu entdecken, legte der andere sich an eine Ca. 50cm tiefe Stelle erst mal hin. Dann schwamm er ein bisschen. Dann legte er sich wieder hin, und so ging es eine ganze Zeit. Heute morgen haben dann alle beiden neuen mit den anderen Fischen zusammen ein bisschen Futter gefressen. Habt ihr auch schon mal so ein Verhalten beobachtet.
Ich habe die Fische natürlich langsam an mein Wasser gewöhnt.

LG

Udo


----------



## Ansaj (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Dizzzi,
da das Thema etwas älter ist, wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen, wenn du dein eigenes erstellt hättest. 

Aber nun zu deiner Frage:
Ich habe auch schon die unterschiedlichsten Verhalten bei neu-eingesetzten Fischen beobachtet, das hängt wohl an ihrem Charakter. Manche haben sofort ihr neues Zuhause gründlich inspiziert und haben sich schnell den anderen Fischen angeschlossen und sind dann auch schon zur Fütterung gekommen, andere waren schüchterner und blieben erstmal an einer Stelle, bevor sie sich langsam bewegt haben. Ich hatte auch schon einen Koi, den ich erst 2 Wochen nach Einsetzen wieder gesehen habe. 
Ich denke einfach, dass manche Fische von der neuen Umgebung ziemlich eingeschüchtert sind und dazu kommen dann auch noch die Alteingesessenen, meine Fische sind da ziemlich aufdringlich, das ist auch stressig für die Neuen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## dizzzi (19. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ansaj,

Danke für deine Antwort. Nach 2 Tagen hat sich der Fisch genauso verhalten. Jetzt schwimmt und frisst er genauso wie alle anderen.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (22. Sep. 2016)

...und seit heute steht der Fisch an ein und der selben Stelle, während alle anderen schwimmen und fressen.
Er sucht sich immer die gleiche Stelle auf und verharrt da. Selbst wenn die anderen vorbei kommen rührt er sich nicht.

LG

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2016)

Kamilah schrieb:


> Bin ja noch in der Bauphase, da kann man solche Überlegungen ja noch prima mit einbauen


Ich hab einen Reiherzaun. Dann geht es die ersten 60cm steil runter in den Teich, das er auch nicht im Teich landen kann.


----------

